# Photos Austin Stevens At Reptile Zone Dial up warning !



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

What a wonderful day, thenks again to Pete and Angi for inviting us 
And Austin Stevens was a real gentleman and happy to chat and laugh with us mere mortals.


PIccy 1. Racoon Dog 










2. Puff Adder









3. Puff Adder again










4. Nerys who is not nine months preggers, its a skunk lol













More to follow............................


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol i also saw that skunk it was sooooooo cute


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh ya there is that guy wit that south african t-shirt


----------



## Gracie-uk (Apr 12, 2007)

i just love the look of that adder


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

5. Nerys looking a bit too happy holding a big Burm 










6. Think the Burm wants a coke and Gaz is about to do the irish Jig !









7. Austin Stevens and Dave (luton Reptile Rescue ) and a lovely chap with a racoon dog (sorry I have forgotten your name) & Nerys with snuff











8. Green mamba











More to follow.................


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

9. The lovely Dave with and even lovelier fox cub











10. Black Mamba










11. again..










12...

Baby squirrel , everyone go Awwwwwwwwwwww











More to come......


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

more more


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

13. the man himself.....










14. 










15.










16.. And the last one....


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Fantastic pics
Wish I lived closer to bristol now
Has Nerys taken up residence:lol2: she seems to be there all the time just latley.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Looks like Snuff has found a man-friend!! 

Nerys, in that 1st pic you look so young! you loo lime summer from neighbours!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

same here, and nerys your skunk is very nice...why did he go to bristol anyway? why not manchester, or london?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

he is signing books all over the country. :grin1:


A piccy I forgot to add, i picked this girl up on the way home.......


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

What is that racoon dog thing btw? never heard of 1 before? was it someones pet they brought along?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

the racoon dog is apparently rather rare in captivity now, its owned By Phil (a thoroughly nice guy !)(remebered his name at last !) who runs a mobile zoo.
here is his web site.

Philzoofari Mobile Zoo, Hertfordshire, UK


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Cool site, although the noises got annoying after a while! lol They look sweet, im sure its got a nice bite on it tho!

Damn i wish i could have gone... where else is he going?


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

mahhhh i want to meet austin stevens:¬(
where was all this?? lol
was that a silly question??
and that??
:grin1:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

This was at the reptile Zone in Bristol. it was brilliant, just like talking to a long lost friend !


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

cool
hopefully he will come to essex!! lol
:grin1:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> Cool site, although the noises got annoying after a while! lol They look sweet, im sure its got a nice bite on it tho!
> 
> Damn i wish i could have gone... where else is he going?


He is flying back home on Tuesday, he was only signing books in about 4 places, all finished for now, but we have lots of signed books at the zone if anyone wants one.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

More photos for you all





























The kids found a beautiful red butterfly that had died and decided to have a funeral. They invited Austin and he was more than happy to atend, lol.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

-headdesk- WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY DID I HAVE TO STAY IN BED -sobs- GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR i wish i had got up and stopped being lazy v.v -bashes head against wall- v.vgrrr bad call -flings self off cliff- >.<

As we can tell in total remorse for not going v.v -sniffs-


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

*where*

where and when was that austin stevens is cool


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

looks like you all had a great time and i like the ratsnake new addition you got Wohic


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

i dont dance!!!:grin1:


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

We had a lovely time, thankyou.

Some more pics


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

i say this every time i see Nerys
but omg she looks so young and is soooo tiny lol

you all look like you had a great time


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

more


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

couple more


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

that waxy monkey is unreal!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol @ paul..

well, its only 2 hours up the road from me, and i always have a good laugh with the Reptile Zone crew.. its like a second home for me really i think!

snuff - she did have a few fans bless her... she slept like a log all the way home 

nice to meet people as normal, gaz, at last a _FACE_ to the name! somehow you did not look like i expected tho!

have some pics, so will stick em up in a bit 

N


----------



## lesvegas (Jan 6, 2007)

Forget the animals look how cute Nerys is!!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

somehow you did not look like i expected tho!

must have been my fat arse!!!
gaz


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

Theres me in the backround having a swig of coke... :lol2:

btw im in da blue jumper


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

Haha i look like sucha mong :lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

And none of you even asked how it felt to be bitten by a cobra! :-x im ashamed. looked like you had fun though love the skunk nerys bet it dosnt take alot of looking after :lol2:


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow. How great are the pictures, looks like you all had a great time :grin1: Awww how cute is the squirrel :smile:


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

Forget the animals look how cute Nerys is!!!!

quite a fascinating pixie creature for sure


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

gaz said:


> Forget the animals look how cute Nerys is!!!!
> 
> quite a fascinating pixie creature for sure


 
lol she is a beauty, I hate standing near her :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

:icon_redface:

N


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

hahaha catch ya at Houten
regards gaz:beer8:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ooo you going are you?

i'm dead excited i have to say lol.... 

the OH is throwing SUCH a paddy, and you know what, i just don't flipping care any more!

lifes sweet  

is it easy to find? lol.. the show.. not life!

N


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

if ya go dover-calais route then yep,up to Antwerp then head for Amsterdam,just before Utrecht you have a choice of one motorway going to Amsterdam and one heading for Utrecht/Arnhem,the turning for Houten is up the second one,us posh nobs will be takin the overnight superferry Harwich-Hoek van Holland and then 50 mile blatt down the motorway to the show in the morning,after a suitably huge brekkie on the boat:grin1:keeps us out of the way of Ze Brugge and peasants etc
regards gaz
ps:life is the bit that jumps up an bites ya now an then if your pursuing it correctly
pps:i demand that brugge be moved so that it is on the right of the motorway north and not the left,damn Belgians


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

Nerys said:


> ooo you going are you?
> 
> i'm dead excited i have to say lol....
> 
> ...


you may come and have coffee an chill on our table anytime ya like


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

oooooooooooooo are you doing harwich-hook ?

11.30 sailing?

us too!!! sorted! can i follow you ??

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

> ps:life is the bit that jumps up an bites ya now an then if your pursuing it correctly


well, i wasn't for a while.. but... hey you know.. : victory:

N


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

11.30pm yep thats us,you may follow the waffen ss panzer division to the storming of the show yes of course
regards gaz


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

pmsl

heh heh heh, cheers me dear  

you know, i have never been to holland.. lol... get _in_ those coffee shops!

N


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

calm down, ya can ave a smoke after the show,if your going back on the same boat as us it dont not be leavin till 2200
g


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

i have never been to holland

its flat,green with added water features,which are also flat,no bloody wonder they are all stoned:lol2:if they pile up the butts they got a mountain!!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

'dats de one yus 

(lol, like i am not used to it.. *rolls eyes at Gaz*)

N


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

there see...heaps of time to get ****ed up after work(if ya can call it that:lol2


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

right i've done my bit for today,off in search of coffee/food/sun/beer/sex as one does
chin chin
gaz


----------

